# Southern Africa, Mozambique Competition 2007



## Mr Angazi (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi there all.
Plz check out http://www.paindane.com
excellent competition for all kayak anglers.
It would be great fun to hav a few international anglers joining us in 2007.
With the Rand/Dollar exchange rate R 7.20 to the US Dollar it would be your cheapest and best holiday you have ever dreamed of.
This year plenty of King Mackeral, Giant Trevally, Prodical Son, and other species including a Sailfish were caught.
If you have any other queries drop me a mail at mailto:[email protected]
Also check out the website of Paindane and see what paradise is all about.

Common guys lets see if you can fish like you play rugby.....not a word we really use in public these days


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Hahahahah, go the springboks!

Wow, sounds like fun...i can fish pretty well but have yet to catch one in my yak ( had 5 hrs over 2 weekends water time, virgin! ) but i couldnt think of a better holiday for the serious yakkers, dunno if there partners would agree... you talking strictly saltwater?

Got some full on sharks and the like that way!

Take care.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

I work that out at under $1,000 AUD for accomodation, food, fishing comp entry etc etc. Thats very enticing!!!. South Africa is heaps of fun, beer is good, locals friendly and once you get there everything is very cheap thanks to the exchange rate. Airfares would be the worst part at around $2,000.

I'm very interested. I'm sure we can get yaks there or possibly charter them. Is anyone else possibly up for it?

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Mr Angazi (Mar 24, 2006)

We'll put you in a fishinski this side.I hav a spare Ski (yak0 and I'm sure the sponsor Stealth have a extra few lying around.
Just bring rods & reels and we will show you which tacke to get.
Start planning now, so that we can organise the transport from Durban to Mozambique....if interested drop me a mail as I have mentioned in previous post


----------



## GB1 (Sep 5, 2006)

Start planning now......I have, and all been well will be joining Brett for that trip  

GB1


----------



## GB1 (Sep 5, 2006)

You lot cant tell me that none of you are up for that  ..........I can just see the new thread......Aussis thrash the South afrcans  

GB1


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

GB1 said:


> You lot cant tell me that none of you are up for that  ..........I can just see the new thread......Aussis thrash the South afrcans
> 
> GB1


I suspect that this is a plot to sell yaks. Something like:

* What a great idea
* I'll borrow a yak while I'm over there
* Damn they're cheap, I'll buy one while I'm here
* Ooohh, its so nice, I can't leave it behind
* Its OK dear it was really cheap and the excess baggage wasn't as bad as I thought

Let me just ask the wife if its OK for me to go fishing in South Africa while she does as she pleases. What? You don't think I have the courage! You're right


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

R100 a night.......that's so cheap it is ridiculous. Peri peri prawns, cashew nuts and Cuca beer - I am tempted. And then there is the fishing to consider. Looks amazing.


----------



## GB1 (Sep 5, 2006)

I take it that means we will see you there then Nick  I also take it from your username, that you are South African. What part??

GB1


----------



## GB1 (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey Redro.....

I see that you and I joined on the same day, only a year apart


----------



## Redro (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi GB1, ja, nee....that's where I grew up - in Elgin - apple district outside Cape Town. Boarding school in Cape Town, then to the army for a year (anti aircraft). Then at Stellenbosch Uni. Worked in Jo'burg for 10 or more years, as one does. Worked for Sasol Polymers (as it is known as now). Moved to Melbourne in '97 - and then to Brisbane for 5 years - and now to France. There you have it...my life in 5 lines (all 50 years of it!)! I used to miss Redro fishpaste - but now I miss Vegemite more - and no longer support the Springbokke, I am sorry to say. Don't know if I will ever embrace the French rugby side though.......but we will see, with the RWC coming up next year. Kayak fishing here is a bit tricky - in the Med, you can't go more than 400 m off shore in a kayak under 4 m. And then you are not allowed to fish closer than 300 m to the shore. So, I guess I have a band of about 100 m to fish in!! I am about 3 + hours from Marseilles. That Mocambique trip sounds a blast.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Hobie Vic said:


> I work that out at under $1,000 AUD for accomodation, food, fishing comp entry etc etc. Thats very enticing!!!. South Africa is heaps of fun, beer is good, locals friendly and once you get there everything is very cheap thanks to the exchange rate. Airfares would be the worst part at around $2,000.
> 
> I'm very interested. I'm sure we can get yaks there or possibly charter them. Is anyone else possibly up for it?
> 
> ...


Scott - yeah, I reckon I am for sure. I started reading and thought this looks really sweet, wow would be amazing if I could go. Then I thought why the hell couldn't I go? Have a trip planned for Whistler in July and am now seriously considering doing this one as well - I love travelling.

So yeah - its definitely on my look into seriously list.


----------



## Mr Angazi (Mar 24, 2006)

That's it....common guys we can make this a even better tournament in 2007. It was also televised on Supersport in SA. 
Oh yes and we may mention rugby again in public again


----------



## Mr Angazi (Mar 24, 2006)

Try and get some sponsors....Garmin , Lowrance, Daiwa....maybe we can can get an international sponsors. 
It was televised on Supersport in South Africa. 
Common guys, this is gonna be a big event. 
We can also try to get international coverage with international sponsors. 
So if anyone has a contact please let us know, maybe they can sponsor a couple of you guys.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

I emailed mailto:[email protected] 4 days ago for some more info and am still waiting on a reply... Any news on that front?


----------



## Mr Angazi (Mar 24, 2006)

Sorry Sccotty I never got that e-mail. I check it everyday,plz send it again and I'll reply
Thanx Rhyno


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Sent that through again Rhyno - hopefully it made its way this time.

SB


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm still chewing it over Scotty B. The best times of my life have been trips like this. You only live once.......and die painfully.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

It would be fantastic if you guys could make it over for that comp, a real credit to you both and this forum. After talking with Fishmatics, Couta and Duran, you will have an absolute blast.

Im very keen to look at the 2007 comp, Mr. Angazi. We'll be due for a family trip about then. Im saving for it now :wink: .


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Scott and Shoey - would be awesome if we could have an aussie contingent together and put in a good show. Looks like a great spot with some awesome fishing - if you have a look at the site it looks like there's plenty to do for the rest of the family as well Shoey.

He's a couple more points to add to the positive side of the ledger. Rhyno organised for some photos from this years comp to be emailed to me - hope he doesn't mind me popping them up on here. All photos property of Keith Hockley.


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

and if all fails on the fishing front then I know I can still put in a good performance here :wink:


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Heya Tony, I am thinking much the same as you.

I have done my sums and I reckon one could go over there - have a great holiday maybe catch some exceptional fish and come back with a lovely new stealth kayak all for under around 6K

could be a plan forming here :twisted:


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Thats the spirit! 

Once the flights are out of the way then it really is a fairly cheap holiday (even with buying a new yak it aint half bad Hairy!).

The benefit of knowing this far in advance is that the negotiating/pleading with better/fairer (other :twisted half can be gently eased on over the next 7 months till it reaches the point where it would be tantamount to treason if they didn't let you go! Plus its not such a wack to the hip pocket if you can start budgeting for it now.

Keith (new member MR .FAULTY), who sent the photos, has kindly offered to send me a DVD of the TV show Supersports coverage of this years competition that covers what the resort has to offer and the fishing/atmosphere etc. Once it arrives I will be able to burn some copies and get them out to the interested parties.

Thats a good price on the flights there Tony - do you know who that is flying with? After talking to Rhyno/Keith they have suggested we could fly to Durban (connect through J'berg or direct?) to meet up with them and travel up with their convey (15hrs drive) or could fly to Inhambane (Mozambique) from where its a 50min transfer to the resort (apparently this could be a fairly expensive option).


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Just mucking around on the South African airways page and came up with this price for us Queenslanders. Granted its South Africa to Australia then return (i couldnt do it the other way) - but it should be exactly the same price you would think.

Brisbane-Sydney-J'Berg-Durban-J'Berg-Perth-Brisbane for $11116 Rand - that comes to $2001.75 at the current exchange rate for the complete return trip including taxes. Quite Reasonable.

Add $A415 for the accomodation, food (not including lunchs) and competition entry for 6 nights/7days.

Further expenses will be drinks/lunch, transfers and accomodation for additional nights while travelling and possibly in Durban at each end before/after competition.

Drinks/Lunch maybe $A30 a day? At 13 days equals $A390 so say $A500.

$3400Rand ($A611) 4 nights (2 each end of trip at this place -> http://south-african-hotels.com/riverside-hotel/) Quite flashy - don't know what peoples tastes are but anything else would probably be less than this.

If theres 3-4 of us then hiring a 4wd may be the way to go - havent looked into the cost of this but would budget possibly $250 each at least? Really don't know.

Ok so maybe I got carried away but this would give a rough estimate for those of you not keen to do all the sums yourself. You're looking at around $3750 (plus spending money) for -

Return airfares to Durban 
2 nights 4star accomodation in Durban before comp
Transfers to Paindane, Mozambique (car)
6 nights accomodation in resort at Paindane with Bfast/Dinner included.
Entry fees/License Fees/Launch Fees for competition
Most of your drinks and lunches (bought yourself but allowed for in price)
Seafood Buffet prize-giving dinner
Transfers back to Durban (car)
2 nights 4star accomodation in Durban after comp

I should get back to work.... :?


----------



## MR .FAULTY (Sep 17, 2006)

LOOKS LIKE MR ANGAZI HAS GOT YOU GUYS THINKING HARD ABOUT THE C0MPO. IT WOULD BE GREAT TO HAVE YOU GUYS OVER AND PERHAPS WE COULD COULD HAVE A SMALL WAGER ON THE SIDE SEEING THAT WE CANT BEAT YOU IN THE RUGBY !! (THIS HOME GROUND ADVANTAGE THING SHOULD WORK IN OUR FAVOUR !!)
I WILL SEND A COPY OF THE DVD TO TRAVIS TOMORROW.
TIGHT LINES


----------



## Mr Angazi (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey Scotty seems like you have dun your homework.
Thanx for popping up the picks...even make me excited.
Looking forward to meeting you guys.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi Tony,

Sure does mate.  I haven't swung the idea past SWMBO yet  I'm too scared.

Will have to wait for the right moment and kind of just happen to mention something like,

"Hey darlin. A heap of the guys are going over to South Africa for a big fishin tourny. You know how you keep telling me to take a real holliday etc etc"

then do a lot of serious grovelling and begging.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Oh yeah, I had thought about the tape measure & pad too


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

I feel your anxiety Mick. I need the right moment too.

Mental note..........must get her pissed. No, wrong type of request.....Doh.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## MR .FAULTY (Sep 17, 2006)

IF YOU GUYS ARE SERIOUS ABOUT THE COMPO ,LET ME KNOW AND I WILL SPEAK TO BRETT FROM STEALTH SO THAT HE CAN ARRANGE SOME SKIS . WE HAVE ENOUGH TRAILERS AMOUNGST US TO TAKE BOATS UP .WITH REGARDS'TO RODS & REELS IT WOULD BE BETTER TO BRING YOUR OWN AND WE CAN SHOW YOU HOW TO MAKE UP SUITABLE TRACES ONCE YOU GUYS ARE HERE. THE COST OF THE COMP WILL BE ABOUT R1800 WHICH INCLUDES A BRUNCH AND SUPPER . SPENDING MONEY WHILE YOU THERE ABOUT R1000 AND MAYBE A BIT TO PAY THE CORRUPT MOZAMBICAN POLICE !  OTHER COST WILL BE FLIGHTS , VEHICLE HIRE AND ACCOMMADATION IN SOUTH AFRICA. WE CAN SOME BAIT AS WELL FOR YOU GUYS.


----------



## Attila (Jun 21, 2006)

If you can get fish that good in such a speccy place and all for about $4k how can you go too wrong.

... one of the joys of single life, no need to ask anyone for permission...  count me in as a definite if this goes ahead!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi guys.
Name's Troy, I live in Laguna Beach, Southern California.

I'm trying to get on this. I've got issues, though. I know it's early, but you from AUS, what date would you aim at for arrival in Durban?

I checked some itineraries, and almost fell over. Leave LA (LAX) early evening, and arrive Durban 30somethinghours and 2days later in the AM. In what galaxy is this place? Then, coordinate a carpool for 15 hours more of travel by ground? Ayayay. Lots of logistical probs I see, meeting up with folks. I see 3 solid travel days just to get to Paindane. Damn. Someone talk me down off of this ledge.

Z


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hola Zed!!! 

welcome aboard mate 

I thought we had problems getting there from the East coast of OZ. I reckon the trouble will be worth it though.

Hope you enjoy our little site mate.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Zed,

Looks like you have to fly the wrong way to start - to either JFK or Heathrow. If you could fly direct from LAX to Sth America (Buenos Aires would be ideal) then onto Joburg the flight time would be shorter, but experience tells me it ain't gonna work that way.

However, if you want to make a trip of it you might find an around the world fare cheaper than the return fare. Qantas (One World) flies direct from Joburg to Sydney so you could easily qualify for an around the world fare with a stopover in Sydney


----------



## Mr Angazi (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi there Richard Bennet did you get my reply e-mail.
Just checking


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks guys.

It's boiling down to the fact that it's going to take me near to 4 days (air travel, stops, rendezvous, ground travel) just to get to fish. Then I need to do it again in reverse to go home. That burns between 6 and 8 days in travel alone. I just can't take 2 weeks at that time.

Not to sound like a spoiled brat, but I have another trip already planned 01JUN07-08JUN07 in Mexico. That's a week off already. My boss would not appreciate me being away so much in that short time.

But, where there is will, there is a way.

Z

PS Thanks Rhyno, for all your help. You've offered a lot, and I know this would be a trip of a lifetime.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi guys,

It is with regret that I wish to anounce publicly that i will be withdrawing from this trip. there are two reasons for my decision and the first one has to do with my health.

The second is a little more complex but is a result of some correspondence I have had. below is a copy of one such advice received.

Violence in the New South Africa

This article appeared today in a Scottish Newspaper.

Horrific violence now an everyday sight as the Rainbow Nation ends in a pool of blood

From Fred Bridgeland in Johannesburg

THE distinguished anti-apartheid novelist AndrÃƒÂ© Brink has shocked many of his politically correct countrymen by warning that footballÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s World Cup, coming to South Africa in 2010, threatens a Ã¢â‚¬Å"potential massacre which could make the Munich Olympics of a few decades ago look like a picnic outingÃ¢â‚¬


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

HairMick, that is a terrible terrible article about South Australia.

. . . Oh, its South Africa. Still, that's bad, man, real bad.

I am not concerned so much with the safety of AKFF folks going to the comp but am concerned about how a country with so much potential can be going downhill into inhumain chaos. Beautiful country with a lot of beautiful people. Unfortunately there is too much of the other.

Did you hear about the brotherhood of man? Too many hoods and too few brothers.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

> I am sure the tournament will be very well run and enjoyed by all who attend. My concern is with the safety aspect of actually getting there.


Testify. I've been following this more, lately. I'm reluctant myself and growing fearful for the region.

I don't mean to be arrogant about the perceived arrogance of yanks, but frankly, I'd be damn grateful to be traveling w/ Aussies/Afrikaners.

Z


----------



## Mr Angazi (Mar 24, 2006)

I think the most dangerous part of our sport are the sharks and they don't seem to bug us.
Common fella's.....Africa is not for Sissies.

South Africa has a high crime rate , but that should not put you off visiting our beautifull country, especially Mozambique where the people are very friendly and look after the tourists.
They have realised that the tourists are their bread and butter.
I see it as an expedition everytime I go there.
And after all the fishing is great.

Myself my wife and my twoo teeanage daughters have been going fishing in Mozambique for the past five years and go there 2-3 times a year and will be there 16-30 December.
Will let you know how it went.
Plz don't let the above article put u off ........Even David Campeze has settled here in KwaZulu Natal.....& I thought he was a sissy.....but seems I was wrong.
In all seriousness if you stick with us locals and avoid the higher risk places you should be fine.....and we drive up in convoy....or even better catch a connecting flight to Inhambane and the take you strait to Guinjata.
Any other queries send me a mail..... mailto:[email protected]


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Mr. Angazi,

I do not consider myself a "sissy' as you put it. During my life, I have confronted my share of truly angry men and I am frightend of no man.

My post was merely an attempt to alert members here of the potential dangers in your country so that they might make a more informed decision about travelling there.

I wish you and your family well in your travels through the country and hope that you will all return to your home safely.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Sorry for the late bump. But this may change the complexion of things round those parts:








Hold on to your hat.

Z

And as if Favio wasn't enough...
3 more bearing down:


----------

